# Beardies food



## Pride (Jul 19, 2010)

I am aware that they can not eat citrus, advacardo, some lettuce (iceberg especially) and I know there is something else, if you can help me out. Also can they eat Paw Paw
Paulene


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Jul 19, 2010)

rhubarb


----------



## Tsubakai (Jul 19, 2010)

Nutrition Content

This website will have all you need to know and more about beardies dietary requirements.


----------



## lloydy (Jul 20, 2010)

Tsubakai said:


> Nutrition Content
> 
> This website will have all you need to know and more about beardies dietary requirements.



Beat me to it haha


----------



## babba007 (Jul 20, 2010)

mushrooms


----------



## lloydy (Jul 20, 2010)

magical ones?


----------



## Metalbeard (Jul 21, 2010)

Has anyone or does any one feed thier beardies Mince? (turkey). I was talking to a breeder the other day that tried it and she was telling that some of them just love it. I imagen it would be better for them compared to Bugs? even tho the higher fat content. My little beardies are only young (5-6months) would it be a good choice to try and convert them?.


----------



## nicman72 (Jul 21, 2010)

Metalbeard, not recommended to feed beardies mince. They're mainly insectivorous in the wild. Too much fat in mince to be a diet; I know it's okay to give a pinkie to a beardie that's just laid, but mince would be better for the skinks imo
Nic


----------



## Tsubakai (Jul 24, 2010)

Metalbeard said:


> Has anyone or does any one feed thier beardies Mince? (turkey). I was talking to a breeder the other day that tried it and she was telling that some of them just love it. I imagen it would be better for them compared to Bugs? even tho the higher fat content. My little beardies are only young (5-6months) would it be a good choice to try and convert them?.


 
Mince would not be better than bugs.


----------

